# خدمة تحديد الموقع والهوية من رقم هاتف أو موبايل



## أسامة م ز (11 يناير 2010)

أخوتي الزملاء في هندسة الإتصالات:

هل يوجد خدمة تحديد الموقع والهوية لرقم هاتف أو موبايل، أنا أسأل في حال تواجد هذه الخدمة في البلدان العربية أم لا لأنها متوفرة في بعض البلدان الغربية

فمثلا بإمكانك أن تعرف مكان وهوية شخص مجهول قد أتصل بك، أو في حال فقدت الإتصال وأردت أن تعرف عنه هذه المعلومات.

ولكن الخدمة هناك مأجورة، بإمكانك فتح الرابط في الأسفل لتجرب هذه الخدمة

Phone Detective in USA

من المتصل في أمريكا

شكرا


----------



## shaimaa2010 (15 يناير 2010)

طبعاً الموضوع جدا مشوق ..............لاكن مع الاسف مفتهمت اي شي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو التوضيح


----------



## itamimi (17 يناير 2010)

نحتاج لتوضيح أكبر وبلغتنا العربية
شكرا على كل حال


----------



## telecom2009 (18 يناير 2010)

لاعلم اذا ما توجد في بلادنا العربيه ام لا .....


----------

